# Domain Controller Advice needed



## teachertech (Apr 7, 2005)

I have an old server that was our domain controller and we added a new server and I wanted to make it the new domain controller. I paid a company to come and take care of the process since my knowledge in that area is limited. However recently we had a power outage and the old domain controller went down but the new one was up. Users were able to login but not authenticate. I followed up and found event error 13508 on the new server (File replication service is having trouble enabling replication from 2 to 4 for c:\windows\sysvol\domain usign dns name xxxxx will keep retrying. ... I research and implemented a recommened fix for the issue and a event 13509 appeared saying all is well with replication. However the next days following I got the 13508 error message again. Which I would assume that replication is not happening as needed. My goal is to shut down the old server 2 and not use it. As far as I can tell both old2 and new4 servers are DC. To take 2 out of the picture I would need to demote 2 right? but with a replication error can I be sure all data is on new one? Any suggestions on resolving this?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

If your not planning to get DC 1 back online and only want to work with DC 2 but don't have it working in a proper fashion try taking all the FSMO roles forcefully -

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/255504


----------



## teachertech (Apr 7, 2005)

DC is back online currently, but the plan is to discontinue dependence upon it. Do only need to forcefully take FSMO roles only if the replication will not continue to work?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Here is how you can do it when its online -

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc755937.aspx


----------



## teachertech (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks


----------

